# Chest, tris, and shoulders?



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 4, 2013)

Does anybody do chest, triceps,and shoulders on the same day... labrada says this is good, never tried it usually do shoulders with biceps and then back and legs together. Just wondering if anyone has had success with this method.


----------



## AtomAnt (Oct 4, 2013)

Yep.... See all of my training sessions in Brick's what are you training today thread. 

I also did this with DC training 

Right now training 6 days per week;

Legs
Chest, shoulders & tris
Forearms, biceps, back width and back thickness
Then I repeat it with new exercises


----------



## swolesearcher (Oct 4, 2013)

yeah i do chest shoulders and triceps in the same day..


----------



## AtomAnt (Oct 4, 2013)

MoFo said:


> yeah i do chest shoulders and triceps in the same day..



That's cuz we're awesome


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 4, 2013)

Thats how I do it also.  I love a 2 way split.  During a bulk I will switch tris with bis though.  I have deffenitely seen more growth in my arms this way, but can start to cause tendon problems if you do it to long, which is why is I only do during bulking when recovery is better.


----------



## AtomAnt (Oct 4, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Thats how I do it also.  I love a 2 way split.  During a bulk I will switch tris with bis though.  I have deffenitely seen more growth in my arms this way, but can start to cause tendon problems if you do it to long, which is why is I only do during bulking when recovery is better.



Two was is awesome, but I prefer breaking it on a three-way.  

When i was paying around with MD training, i had arms on their own day.  Holy sweet baby jesus the pump was skin splitting lol

Oh, and Magnus, you are also included in club awesome :headbang:


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks Atom!  I have been eagerly waiting for my invite!


----------



## BIG D (Oct 4, 2013)

yup


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 6, 2013)

I use  chest shoulders and tris periodically. If I am coming off layoff I use that combo.
I also use it when focusing on strength.  If I am trying to put on a bit more 
size in the tris I seperate tris with bi's on a dedicated arm day.I never train chest and shoulders on different days. Chest work first allows lighter wts 
on my shoulder moves and keeps me less prone to injury.
Maybe with age that will change . Maybe since I never pursue a big bench anymore i will give seperate chest shoulder days a shot. 
I always try to keep an open mind on training issues.
Might be something good  I missed along the way... Thx   T


----------



## SoccerDad (Oct 6, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Yep.... See all of my training sessions in Brick's what are you training today thread.
> 
> I also did this with DC training
> 
> ...



This is very similar to what I do, but I put a cardio and extreme stretching day between the back day and the leg day.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 8, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> That's cuz we're awesome



You guys are solo awesome


----------



## jameshundson (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes many times. My exercises for this day are currently as follows.
Bench
DB Bench
CG Bench
Dips
Military PRess
Lat. Raises.


----------



## Slate23 (Oct 10, 2013)

jameshundson said:


> Yes many times. My exercises for this day are currently as follows.
> Bench
> DB Bench
> CG Bench
> ...



IMO I would throw in some kind of fly exercise to really blast your pecs. I love cable flyes with perfect technique and really flex those pecs while doing it.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Nov 1, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Yep.... See all of my training sessions in Brick's what are you training today thread.
> 
> I also did this with DC training
> 
> ...



What is your shoulder routine?


----------



## Jhezel (Nov 1, 2013)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Does anybody do chest, triceps,and shoulders on the same day... labrada says this is good, never tried it usually do shoulders with biceps and then back and legs together. Just wondering if anyone has had success with this method.



Yes, this is a great combo, and yes I did get the idea from him himself Lee Labrada. Try it, pumps are amazing.


----------



## jameshundson (Nov 7, 2013)

3-4 sets heavy military press or push press (3-5 reps)
3-4 sets db shoulder press (8-10 reps)
5 sets side lateral raises (10-15 reps)
some front raises

rear delts/traps worked on another day


----------



## Alinshop (Nov 12, 2013)

Never combined all three during the same session. Maybe I should give it a try?? Normally I work one body part at a time.


----------



## ShortStop (Nov 12, 2013)

I do chest tris and shoulders works well for me


----------



## jameshundson (Nov 28, 2013)

For getting a muscular chest you need to perform workouts like  180 degree dumbbell twists with bench press, Close grip weighted push up,Kettlebell Flye,Leaning dip forward.


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 28, 2013)

When I do a 3 day a week split (which is most weeks), I train them on the same day.   If my work schedule allows I will opt for a 5 day split and train each separately to keep things from getting stale and to confuse the body.


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 1, 2013)

*Chest, tris, and shoulders?* 

Trained all three tonight in a circuit style. Stuffed an hour and a half workout in less than 60 mins.


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Dec 1, 2013)

I used to train them at the same time but nowadays it seems to work better for me to split them to different workouts.

No presses for shoulders though.


----------



## Iceman74 (Dec 2, 2013)

Chest, shoulders, tri's and I usually throw a few sets of biceps in there too because the pump is amazing. I like to throw a few light sets of tricep work after back and biceps too for the same reason.


----------



## ShortStop (Dec 2, 2013)

Ill sometimes switch things up to super sets and do back and chest.... Then Ill do shoulders bis and tris...


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 2, 2013)

When I'm doing an HIT based routine, chest, shoulders and tris go together for me.  On some volume programs when i have a secondary chest day I also throw in a rest-pause set for shoulders and tris.


----------



## jameshundson (Dec 10, 2013)

I perform Incline flyes, One-arm stability ball presses and Push-ups with rotation workouts .


----------



## Iceman74 (Dec 10, 2013)

...


----------



## killswitch604 (Dec 10, 2013)

I trained chest and triceps on the same day for years, with shoulders on another day. However, lately I've been pairing chest with biceps and back with triceps per Dave Tate's Extended Tension program. I've been really enjoying it.


----------



## rockettrip (Jan 6, 2014)

this was written by yates , i used it for 6 months on a cycle of tes var and eq, great progress!!!!

day 1 ( monday) chest , delta, tricep

Decline press.....3x 8_10
incline dumbbell 2 x 8_10
Flat flys             2x 8-10
front dumbbell raise 2x 8-10
side raise                2x 8_10
cable raise 1arm      1x 8_10
pushdown                2x8_10
french press            2x 8_10.

day 2  ( weds)
dumbbell pullover  3x8_10
close reverse grip pulldown 2x8_10
barbell row                         2x8_10
bent over raise                   2x8_10
deadlift                              2x 6_8
concentration curl               2x6_8
barbell curl                         2 x 6_8


day 3  ( legs)
Leg extension                  3x12_15
leg press 45                     2 x12_15
smith or hack squat          2x 12_15
leg curl                            2x 6_8
standing leg curl               1x6_8
standing calf raise             2 x 12_15...rest pause
seated calf                        1 x 6_8.


----------



## rockettrip (Jan 6, 2014)

and i forgot to mention, all sets are warm ups when multiple sets are listed except the last one which is of course balls to the wall


----------



## Afends (Jan 10, 2014)

I have found my shoulders react better with training all 3 on the same day. 

However recently I have done chest, tris and rear delts only. Has really helped with an old shoulder injury.


----------

